# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  krakende gewrichten en druk op borst

## kimm1

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben een jonge vrouw van 18 jaar. Ongeveer een jaar geleden heb ik mijn eerste paniekaanval gehad. Ik kreeg toen last van een enorme druk op mijn borst, mijn hartslag ging omhoog en ik had last van kortademigheid. Ik weet zelf niet zeker hoe deze paniekaanval is ontstaan, maar het heeft wellicht te maken met het feit dat ik opeens ver weg van huis was, want deze paniekaanval gebeurde op de dag voordat ik op vakantie naar Barcelona ging met familie. Ik betwijfel of het hieraan licht omdat ik wel eens eerder ver weg van huis geweest, maar toen heb ik geen paniekaanvallen gehad. Het is dan een beetje raar dat ik het dan nu opeens wel heb.

Ik dacht dus dat die druk op mijn borst zou verdwijnen, maar niet dus. Ik ben wel uit de paniekaanval gekomen, maar ik heb alsnog last van een lichte druk op mijn borst en dat heb ik nu al bijna een jaar. Als ik 's morgens wakker wordt is de druk weg, maar ik krijg er al 5 minuten later meteen weer last van. Het is dan wel een lichte druk, maar het is erg vervelend als ik dan bijvoorbeeld iets intensief moet doen. Ik raak sneller uitgeput en kan me niet goed concentreren op school.

Dit is trouwens niet mijn enige klacht. Ik heb verder ook erg last van krakende botten. Bijna alle gewrichten in mijn lichaam kraken; mijn nek, voeten, tenen, handen, vingers, polsen, knieschijf, noem maar op. Ik heb toch het meeste last van mijn nek. Die kraak ik echt te veel, misschien wel meer dan 30 keer op een dag.

Ter informatie: ik gebruik medicijnen om mijn cholesterol te verlagen, pravastatinenatrium (40mg) en ezetimibe (10mg). Ik heb gekeken naar de bijwerkingen hiervan, maar mijn klachten komen hiermee niet overeen. Bovendien gebruikte ik deze medicijnen al een jaar voordat ik deze klachten kreeg en toen had ik hier dus nog niet last van. Ik heb geen cholesterol te hoog omdat ik te zwaar ben, maar het zit bij mij in de familie.

Verder sport ik ook niet veel. Dus misschien kan dat een rol spelen.

Ik ben ten slotte maar 18 jaar en ik wil niet dat als ik 25 ben dat dan heel mijn lichaam naar de knoppen is. Ik weet gewoon niet wat ik ermee aan moet. Ik heb op internet rond gezocht en kwam er maar niet uit. Weet iemand wat er met me aan de hand is? Ik zou het echt zeer, zeer erg waarderen als iemand mij zou kunnen helpen.

----------


## manouk

Hello, hier spreekt een leeftijdsgenoot (19 jaar)  :Smile: 

Ik denk dat de druk op je borst en je krakende gewrichten niets met elkaar te maken hebben. 
Over je borst: ben je een beetje een stresskipje? Zo ja, dan kan dat er zeker mee te maken hebben. Te veel stress betekent ook dat je je borstgebied te veel aanspant.
Over je gewrichten: ik heb ook last van krakende knieën, maar dat was volgens de huisarts wel redelijk normaal. Maar als ik lees hoe het er bij jou aan toe gaat, denk ik dat het niet helemaal pluis zit. Ik wil je niet bang maken, maar het zou wel eens reuma/artrose kunnen zijn.
Al met al zou ik, als ik jou was, zeker een bezoek brengen aan de huisarts. Hopelijk kan hij je verder helpen.

Liefs en succes!  :Smile:  xxx

----------

